# Oak Hill/Mosquito Lagoon Bull Reds



## 994 (Apr 14, 2008)

Went out the past few mornings to a spot where the bulls usually lay up at. Everyone crowds the inlet for the big reds but they're in the lagoon, if you look hard enough  










Real pretty copper color









The Pig


----------



## goodhands_gheenoer (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

SAWEET!!!! Any pics of he skiff?


----------



## galleta_loco (Sep 2, 2007)

Good GAAAAWD!!!! [smiley=spinning-on-head.gif]


----------



## East_Cape (Jun 3, 2008)

Nice fish no doubt brotha...
But don't jump on me for saying this but in the future do you think you can hold that fish horz. instead of gill grabbing vert.?

Everyday the goon gets more pressure and if we all do our part it will be around for the next generation to enjoy and that includes the fish too.
AWESOME job and felt posting this public was better than "PM" as I want other anglers to know it's not good for the fish to hold them like that. Big fish need support so a cradle is better...

Tight Lines
Kevin


----------



## 994 (Apr 14, 2008)

I usually do, but I left the boga at home that day, if I ever do have to pick them up vertically I'm always very certain to not touch the gills at all. Caught tons at this spot and every one has swam away. It is good to see other people worried about the well-being of the fish though, there's a lot of very disrespectful people on the river. 

I don't have any pictures of my skiff yet, just fish on the skiff  It's an old Indian River flats skiff thats been fully restored. I'm getting new carbs put on this weekend so I'll try to post one Monday.


----------



## fishinforfun (Jul 14, 2007)

Daym, nice job, those are some beast!


----------



## LOWTIDE25 (Oct 17, 2009)

Live bait or arties , Real nice fish.


----------



## Captain_Shane (Mar 27, 2007)

BIG FESH


----------



## Green_Hornet (Nov 1, 2008)

WOW-ZER!


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Wow! Those are some beasts! [smiley=supercool.gif]


----------



## 994 (Apr 14, 2008)

> Live bait or arties , Real nice fish.


Those were caught on livies, although we've got a few on a CW crab and a few on a merkin crab fly.


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

That's a terrific catch. I'd be obscuring the background too, not so much to hide my fishing spot, but to protect those fish.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

those are some nice looking reds , just for future reference though this is how you hold a bull and never hang it from a boga 







[/img]


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

Or the lap dance...









Teamwork...


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Those are some great catches!


----------

